# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ!

## damliak

Εδω ειμαι κ εγω καλως σας βρηκα εχω τον μικρο μου φιλο εδω κ ενα χρονο  λευκος κυριαρχος παρακατω παραθετω και δυο φωτογραφιες ευχαριστω! :Embarrassment:

----------


## christos80

Καλως ηρθες και να το χαιρεσαι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ομορφος...να τον χαιρεσε.

----------


## Μορφουλα _κ_ Γιοκο

welcome φτου φτου κουκλος ειναι

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ όμορφος ο κύριος... να του φτιάξεις και προστασία από τα αρπαχτικά. 

Στην ποτίστρα τι του έχεις βάλει?

----------


## damliak

Βιταμηνουλες του εβαλα γιατι πριν δυο εβδομαδες αρχησε κ αλλαξε τα φτερα του κ μιξ απο σπορους οπως του αρεσουν.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες με τον ομορφούλη σου .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς ήρθατε και οι δύο!! Κούκλακι το συννεφάκι σου!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς μας ήρθες! Πανέμορφο το μικρουλι!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

